# PubMed- Conflicts.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Related Articles

*Conflicts.*

Nat Clin Pract Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2008 Nov;5(11):589

Authors: Hanauer SB

PMID: 18974750 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

